# I'm about to smash my python into millions of pieces...



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I cannot get this thing to effectively vaccuum my aquariums consistently. Itll do it like, once every five times I try. First it wont work, or the water will trickle out. Ill shut everything down, start over from fxcking scratch on the directions. Again, nothing. Again, nothing. Again, nothing. Again, nothing. Again, ah...FINALLY! Then, I go to do my other tank. Nothing. Again, nothing. Again, nothing. This brings me to the present.

What the FXCK am I doing wrong? The old school gravel vac worked JUST FINE compared to this. I mean, its really sweet at re-filling my tank, but damn...this is more trouble than its worth. Anybody got any suggestions before I tip one of my tanks over out of rage?

Tom


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Its either sucking Air from somewhere or clogged take it apart make sure its clean and the part that hooks to the faucet make sure its tight.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Its brand new, so I doubt its clogged. I will Re-Check all fittings and report back.

Tom


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ok...damn things worked...for a second. Then I go to use it to empty out this 5g I have and the same fxcking thing...NOTHING. And I really didnt do anything to get it to work last time either...I check all the fittings, tightened them as tight as I could. Then I tried it and it worked. Then I tried the same exact procedure on the 5...and nothing. This thing is highly disappointing. That or my apparent lack of intelligence really disappoints me.

Tom


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Your faucet may not have enough output for it


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

It has enough output some of the time...why not all the time?

Tom


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

It wont work well if you have a weak faucet


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

So my python is essentially worthless to me for cleaning my tanks?

Tom


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

It will be really crappy on a small tank connected to a weak faucet.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I mean, I but that my faucet is too weak. I just dont know why it would work just fine, sucking up water like a mofo one second, then the next time, it does nothing but SIT in the tank.

Also, before I hooked the python up, my normal faucet flow was pretty strong. Once I hook up the adapter, my flow is heavily reduced. Maybe its the python causing my water pressure to drop?

Tom


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

No use it like a regular cleaner disconnect it and just drain it in a bucket. Hook it up to a diff one if you can.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

What does the size of the tank have to do with anything? Sorry if thats a dumb question, but I have no conception of water pressure and how it works.

Tom


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe its cracked at the adapter


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

brb...

Tom


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

When the whole thing is submerged in water it works better.
I have had mine for 6 years and it works great so its prolly something simple make sure there is not 2 orings on the faucet and make sure the oring isnt missing.

There should be 1 oring on top and one on the botton of the brass fitting and make sure the faucet doesnt have a second one inside of it.

If thats all good its probably a weak faucet.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

I dont know what the f*ck is going on now. My floor is soaked, Im soaked, and mu house now smells like fish tank water...and I think my python is officially broken. I will look into the situation more when I am not so worked up and stressed out.

Tom


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

are you sucking up gravel/debris/sand? if you suck up a few pieces of gravel or whatever, you're flow will go to nothing. just walk back to the sink, engage the fill valve, blow the debris out with the water flow in the sink and go back to buisness. but if you don't have sufficient water flow you're boned from the get go. try taking the airator/reduction valve off the faucet.


----------



## smallmouth (Jun 22, 2003)

That sux man i forgot i was filling a tank once LOL


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's weird man... maybe you're doing something wrong since Python is an amazing useful cleaning device...







!


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Like I pointed out above...I do the same exact thing every single time...and it only works like 25% of the time...maybe theres something different I am doing but I just dont realize it. Regardless, nobody else seems to have ever had one single negative thing to say about the Python, so it probably is just me.

On a brighter note, I didnt break the Python. And I did get it to clean one of my tanks again. Maybe I just need to get into the groove of using it or somefuckingthing. The fact that I can get it to work some of the time leads me to believe that it isnt screwed up internally. Im with you Mr. Hannibal, its got to be something Im not doing right.

I know that when I put the vac in, the water travels up the tube, past the highest point but is then reduced to a mere trickle...and then to nothing. And that is the point where I want to break things.

Tom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Python No Spill Clean 'N Fill
Please note: For saltwater tanks, fill a container next to your aquarium for salt mix preparation. When prepared, use the Python to clean your aquarium, then use a pump or powerhead to refill it with the fresh saltwater.

To clean your aquarium:

Remove the aerator and washer from the faucet you will be using. Install the faucet adapter onto the faucet. NOTE: If you have male (outside) threading on your faucet, remove the inner ring of the faucet adapter, as it will not be needed. 
Attach the faucet pump to the adapter or to the faucet directly if you are not using the adapter. Make sure not to turn the faucet pump too tightly when attaching - only slight pressure is needed. 
Connect tubing to the pump by screwing connector to the side opening on the faucet pump. 
Uncoil your No Spill Clean 'N Fill unit and check ALL fittings to make sure they are tight. 
Make sure the switch is in the OPEN position. 
*Pull the bottom of the faucet pump gently down to the DRAIN position. Make sure your sink is free from blockage. Your No Spill Clean 'N Fill will run faster than normal faucet pressure. 
Turn on the COLD water. Start with full water pressure. You may adjust the water pressure for power as needed. * Insert gravel tube straight down to the bottom of the gravel and hold it still, allowing the gravel to lift and churn to remove the liquid and solid waste. If fish or gravel are drawn into the gravel tube, you may interrupt the cleaning process by temporarily closing the switch and letting the object drop back to the gravel bed. Then, reopen the switch and continue cleaning. 
When water in the gravel tube turns clear, turn the switch to the CLOSED position and move the gravel tube to a different area of the tank. Repeat steps 8 and 9 until you have removed the desired amount of water. Important: Extremely dirty tanks may require multiple cleanings. If your tank is extremely dirty, DO NOT clean it all at once. And DO NOT remove more than 1/3 of the existing water. If you need to repeat the cleaning procedure, wait at least a week before performing another water change. 
To fill your aquarium:

With the gravel tube removed from the aquarium, make sure the switch is turned to the CLOSED position. 
Return to the sink and adjust the water temperature flowing from the faucet pump to match that of your aquarium. We recommend using a small aquarium thermometer for complete accuracy. 
Push the bottom of the pump up gently and twist 1/4 turn to the right to the FILL position noted on the pump. 
Return to your tank, hold the gravel tube over the tank, and slowly turn the switch to the OPEN position. DO NOT LEAVE THE SWITCH IN THE "CLOSED" POSITION ANY LONGER THAN THE TIME IT TAKES YOU TO GET FROM YOUR SINK TO YOUR AQUARIUM. 
Refill your aquarium. Please note: During the refilling process, the water is being aerated, eliminating some of the chlorine. If you choose to add water conditioners, you may add them into the stream of water as you are refilling the tank. 
When the aquarium is filled, turn the switch to the CLOSED position and remove the gravel tube from your tank.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

ok. how long of a python did you get? If it is much in excess or it has to travle back up to your faucet it will lose power. To be honest cleanings were quicker when I was just using the hose right off the vac and running it to the bathtub. But that is because the python's adapter is tiny and you lose alot of flow going thru it. You also want to see that your sink where your adapter is not higher then the tank itself. Altho it does work off the pressure of the hose that will effect overall flow. But like they said. If you suck up just one peice of gravel it will drop your flow to nothing. so you may beed to just take the adapter apart and make sure thres not something in it. 
If your using cold water to create the suction try hot. If you have two knobs trun them both on and get alot more water pressure behind the adapter so it has more vac power. If worse comes to worse just run the hose to the bathtub and use the sink adapter just for filling the tank. 
and reversing the flow of the python wont do anything if the gravel has gotten past the inlet of the adapter and is sittingin the bottom part of the adapter because it will be stuck there because of water pressure. So you will need to unhook it unscrew the top part of the adapter from the body and tap it out to get any sh*t out of it.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

If you have a drain that's lower than the tank, you can just use gravity instead of the faucet. A lot of people (including me) do this. 
I use the bathtub. Just put one end by the drain, and the other end in the tank. I usually just fill the gravel vac with water then turn it so the open end is pointing up. Then I lift it out of the tank to get the water flowing. Then, put it back in and vacuum away.


----------



## dbayton (Sep 2, 2003)

PygoFanatic said:


> I dont know what the f*ck is going on now. My floor is soaked, Im soaked, and mu house now smells like fish tank water...
> 
> Tom


Sorry but I burst into laughter when I read that...









The Python is just using regular gravity/siphoning power to work. It it isn't working then your water pressure sucks arse, or you have an air leak in the hose. Re-tighten all of the screw points on the hose.


----------



## altimaser (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't see where a weak faucet would matter. The lower the pressure the less it vaccums, but it should still work. Even when I turn the faucet off, it still has suction as long as I don't take the siphon out of the water. I have found that the colder the water is the better mine works.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't think it is the water pressure. It sounds like your sink is lower or at the same level as your tank. Since the Python works on a gravity siphon, that is more than likely your problem. If the siphon works to a certain point in the hose then stops, your sink is to high compared to the tank. I have the same issue with mine. At my old apartment there was not an issue. Mine filled, siphoned, etc. without any issues. Now, I use the Python to fill as the same time I siphon from the bottom. That way my tank's water level remains about the same and I can do huge water changes if necessary Plus, it cuts water change times in half. Granted, I do two water changes a week since I am filling and removing water at the same time. I am sure that I am removing some new water at the same time I am removing old water. Oh well sh*t happens.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> I don't think it is the water pressure. It sounds like your sink is lower or at the same level as your tank. Since the Python works on a gravity siphon, that is more than likely your problem. If the siphon works to a certain point in the hose then stops, your sink is to high compared to the tank. I have the same issue with mine. At my old apartment there was not an issue. Mine filled, siphoned, etc. without any issues. Now, I use the Python to fill as the same time I siphon from the bottom. That way my tank's water level remains about the same and I can do huge water changes if necessary Plus, it cuts water change times in half. Granted, I do two water changes a week since I am filling and removing water at the same time. I am sure that I am removing some new water at the same time I am removing old water. Oh well sh*t happens.


But a python doesnt work on a gravity siphon. It uses a venturi affect to create a low pressure area in the hose and allows the atmospere to push the tank water into the hose.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

SAFETYpin said:


> I don't think it is the water pressure. It sounds like your sink is lower or at the same level as your tank. Since the Python works on a gravity siphon, that is more than likely your problem. If the siphon works to a certain point in the hose then stops, your sink is to high compared to the tank. I have the same issue with mine. At my old apartment there was not an issue. Mine filled, siphoned, etc. without any issues. Now, I use the Python to fill as the same time I siphon from the bottom. That way my tank's water level remains about the same and I can do huge water changes if necessary Plus, it cuts water change times in half. Granted, I do two water changes a week since I am filling and removing water at the same time. I am sure that I am removing some new water at the same time I am removing old water. Oh well sh*t happens.


But a python doesnt work on a gravity siphon. It uses a venturi affect to create a low pressure area in the hose and allows the atmospere to push the tank water into the hose.
[/quote]

It can be used in either fashion. the venturi system is mainly for getting the syphon going. creating said vaccum effect. however how effecent that vaccum is does rely on gravity. And once that is started you can then turn off the faucet to allow more water to flow from the tank. because as long as the faucet is running it will have to balance out the amount of water that is flowing thru the lower output with what is comming out of the tank. How high the tank is in relation to the faucet being used for the syphon effect will also determine the overall effenciy of the python.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

dbayton said:


> I dont know what the f*ck is going on now. My floor is soaked, Im soaked, and mu house now smells like fish tank water...
> 
> Tom


Sorry but I burst into laughter when I read that...









The Python is just using regular gravity/siphoning power to work. It it isn't working then your water pressure sucks arse, or you have an air leak in the hose. Re-tighten all of the screw points on the hose.
[/quote]

Tha't funny as hell.














If its at the same level as the tank or lower it will not work, but you can also siphon the water using the other type of siphon and use the Python to fill your tanks. I would still take it back to the store where you got it from and try another just to be sure. I think it beat lugging bucket of water back and fourth to your tanks. Goodluck.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

^ yes it will work. only poorly. that is the whole point of the vaccum/venturi system. So that it will still drain a tank that sits lower then the output. 
however if the tank is higher the python can still be used as a gravity syphon.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

smallmouth said:


> Maybe its cracked at the adapter










yeh..or a hole in the tube?


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> If you have a drain that's lower than the tank, you can just use gravity instead of the faucet. A lot of people (including me) do this.
> I use the bathtub. Just put one end by the drain, and the other end in the tank. I usually just fill the gravel vac with water then turn it so the open end is pointing up. Then I lift it out of the tank to get the water flowing. Then, put it back in and vacuum away.


to drain my tanks I use a drain that is lower than my faucet in conjunction with the water flowing through the syphon system. My tanks are in my basement and let it drain straight into my sump pump. I get all kinds of suction and can pick up a lot of teeth too.

I have also experimented a bit and also took a drill bit to bore out the cone shaped water intlet. If you bore it out a little, the suction will increase..too much and you will loose pressure..


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

[/quote]

But a python doesnt work on a gravity siphon. It uses a venturi affect to create a low pressure area in the hose and allows the atmospere to push the tank water into the hose.
[/quote]

It can be used in either fashion. the venturi system is mainly for getting the syphon going. creating said vaccum effect. however how effecent that vaccum is does rely on gravity. And once that is started you can then turn off the faucet to allow more water to flow from the tank. because as long as the faucet is running it will have to balance out the amount of water that is flowing thru the lower output with what is comming out of the tank. How high the tank is in relation to the faucet being used for the syphon effect will also determine the overall effenciy of the python.
[/quote]

I guess Ive alway just left the water running except when I am doing the show tank upstairs.


----------

